

950-Horsepower LaFerrari Is the Supercar to Beat for the Next 10 Years - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/03/laferrari/

======
russell
I actually had my heart set on a Bugatti Veyron. Who wants to poke along at
200 mph when you can go 250. Pretty cool looking too.

